# Simple ALTQ setup doesn't work



## olegff (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have a very simple need for ALTQ shaping - I need to limit all inbound traffic from the Internet to internal host.

Here is a meaning part of my pf.conf:


```
ext_if1="xl0"
ext_if2="em0"
int_if="em1"
int_host_ip="192.168.0.188"

altq on $ext_if1 cbq bandwidth 100Mb queue { inbound, int_host }
queue inbound   bandwidth 95Mb cbq(default borrow)
queue int_host   bandwidth 5Mb cbq

pass out quick on $int_if from any to $int_host_ip queue int_host
```

But all traffic goes to default queue.


```
version FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE
```


----------



## romeor (Aug 31, 2010)

i think that You should to give us a view of Your entire pf.conf.


----------

